# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ماجراهای من و کنکورام لطفا کمک

## Healer

سلام دوستان  :Y (506):  خوبین؟  :Yahoo (1):  

ماجراهای من و کنکورام  :Y (645):   :Y (756): 

( میخواستم بعد کنکور ۹۶ بفرستم اما چیزی که عیان است دیگه مشخصه وضعیت  :Yahoo (21):  
گفتم اون موقع همه میرن تو بهر تحلیل کنکور وقت نمیشه )

سال ۹۵ و اولین کنکور:
از همون مهرماه تصمیم گرفتم به پشت کنکور موندن  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (77):  :Y (572): 
با انجمن و... آشنایی نداشتم و در مورد کنکور چیز زیادی نمیدونستم برا همین فکر میکردم دیره واسه خوندن 
ترم اول ، دوم و پیش۱ روخیلی کامل و قشنگ خوندم اما ترم دوم کلا بیخیال درس شدم 
کارم شد رمان ونت گردی 

از نظر درسی متوسط به بالا بودم  :Yahoo (83): 
زیست و شیمی قوی 
ریاضی تنبل

سال ۹۶ و دومین کنکور: من از اسفند ۹۴ عضو انجمن شدم و فهمیدم طرز فکرم در مورد کنکور اشتباه بوده 
انجمن اون موقع برام بیش از حد جذابیت داشت همه مطالب جدید و توپ را همین​ بیخیال درسیدن شدم 
گذشت تا بعد کنکور ۹۵ گفتم شروع کنم 
بازم استارت زدم و درسیدن 
اطرافیان شما رو نمیدونم اما در مورد خودم همه ماشاالله کارشناس همه چی دونن و در مورد کنکور فقط یه جمله بلدن: وقت داره میگذره پاشو سر درست  :Y (406):  :Y (426): 
در مورد ارتباطم با خانواده یکم حساسم و حرفاشون رو حالم خیلی تاثیر میذاره و ناراحتی و کلافگی اونا کلا اعصابمو بهم میریخت و درس تعطیل 
گذشت و مهر بهترین ترازمو آوردم ۷۰۰۰  :Y (680): 
گفتن دفعات بعد همیشه بالای ۷ میشی  :Y (726): 
من بیشتر از ۱۰ ساعت نمیتونستم و غر میزدن که دختر فلان همکارمون از شهریور ۱۷ ساعت میخونه  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (13):  آخه از شهریور؟!  :Y (395):  :Y (546): 

خلاصه روحیه اومد پایین 
من ۲۴ ساعت خونه بودم و انتظار داشتم یه جمعه عصر برم بیرون چنتا آدم جدید ببینم  :Yahoo (117):  اما اونا (بهتر بگم مادر گرام) سعی میکردن بپیچونن و یک هفته در میون یا حتی خیلی کمتر میشد 
روحیه من باز افت کرد 
بزرگترین مشکل زندگیم شاید بشه گف خوابه  :Y (483): 
خیلی میخوابم و علاقه زیادی به خوابیدن دارم 
هر وقت ناراحت شم و اضطراب و... هم میخوابم  :Y (513): 
صبا راحت بیدار میشم مشکلی نیس اما یکساعت بعد بدجور خوابم میگیره و حدود دو سه ساعت ناپیوسته!! میخوابم 
خلاصه ترم اول سومو بستم کامل 
ولی ترم دوم بیخیالتر شدم 
به مطالعه علاقه دارم  :Yahoo (1):  اما خب فکر کنید اتاقتون بخاری نذارن بخاطر اینکه گرم میشه میخوابی 
من زمستون امسال تو اتاقی بی بخاری که درش به حیاط باز میشد گذروندم کل تلاشم این بود که خودمو گرم کنم  :Yahoo (117): 
بعدم که بین گرمی سردی خوابم میبرد :Yahoo (110): 

سوالم از شما  :Y (690): 
۱. هدف من از کنکور رتبه برتر شدن بوده  :Yahoo (12): 
پزشکی علاقه دارم اما نه درین حد که بخوام یه سال هم شرایط پشت موندنو تحمل کنم رسما شکنجه روحیه 

اما بخاطر اینکه میخوام رتبه برتر باشم درحد زیر ۲۰۰ منطقه ۲ 
( اگه نمی خندین  :Yahoo (53):  بهتره بگم رتبه ۷۰ منطقه  :Yahoo (34): ) میخوام بازم پشت کنکور بمونم
مشکلی با سربازی ندارم معافم 

مشکل اصلیم خانوادس اونا فکر می کنن من امسال زیر ۲۰۰۰ میارم و پزشکی حداقل آزادو درمیام حتما  :Yahoo (117): 
در جریان وضع درسیم نیستن و منم سه تا قلم آخری که رفتم سوالاشو گرفتم و ترازم الکی بود ۶۸۰۰ اینا  :Yahoo (117): 

چطوری واسه پشت موندن قانعشون کنم؟! ( مادرم سختگیره)  :Y (744): 
پارسال پدرم کمک کرد که انتخاب رشته نکنم اما گف سال بعد دیگه پشتت نیستم  :Y (653): 
بعد کنکور اومدم بگم بد دادم یا صبر کنم تا نتیجه بیاد خودشون بفهمن؟!  :Y (721): 
( هردو معلم دبیرستانن و بچه نیستن گولشون بزنم)
کلا نوع رفتارم باهاشونو نمیدونم !!!!  :Y (708):  :Y (708): 

۲. تا قبل نتایج میرم دکتر و کم خونیم برطرف کنم 
پارسال رفتم تنبلیم اومد قرص بجوئم بیخیالش شدم  :Yahoo (21): 
شاید یکم خوابم کمتر شه 
از یه طرف کنترلش کنم یه بار تونستم ۱ میخوابیدم و ۷ بدون آلارم برپا بودم که به لطف اینکه بچه مردم ۲ میخوابه ۶ بیدار میشه این نظم بهم خورد  :Y (659): 
مقصر اصلی خودمم اما خب خانواده هم اثر میذاره 

چطوری بعد بیدار شدن دیگه نخوابم؟! 
وقتی شدیدا خوابم میاد اسم خودمم فراموش می کنم فقط فکرم اینکه بخوابم  :Yahoo (21):  خانواده هر کلا فرهنگین و مدرسه میرن 


۳. منابعم شکر خدا تکمیله و مشکلی ندارم 
در مورد درسام نقطه ضعفم ریاضی،فیزیک و زبان انگلیسیه  
به نظرتون سال بعد میتونم از فیزیک و عربی آلا استفاده کنم؟ 
عربی بصورت کامل و فیزیک گزینشی 
وقت کافی هست؟! 
( من زیاد این مدلی ندرسیدم نمیدونم چقد وقت میبره) 


۴. کتابخونه خیلی خوب درس میخونم صبو خوابم نمیبره نزدیک خونمونم هست دو تا خیابون فاصله اس 
دو سه روز رفتم خوب میخوندم البته تا ۶ عصر بازه و من چون نهار برمی گشتم نمیصرفه عصرم برم فقط صب 
الان موندم چجوری قانعشون کنم برم کتابخونه ؟! 
خنده نداره از نظر مردم اینجا اونجا که میرن کتابخونه برا درسیدن نیس و در کل آدم درستی نیستن  :Yahoo (21):  گویا قبلنا بعنوان سالن آرایش و دوست یابی و ... استفاده میشده  :Yahoo (21): 


۵. مشکل اصلی و آخرم 
من پارسالم فکر میکردم بمونم میترکونم و عالی میشم  :Yahoo (65):  قول داده بودم امسال پزشکی بیارم ( به خودم نه ها!!! ) 
امسالم همین فکرو می کنم  :Yahoo (77): 
میترسم باز مثل پارسال شه و به جایی نرسم 
هر دو سال ترم اول خوب و عالی بودم و ترم دوم افتضاح 
نمیخوام طول عمرو پشت کنکور بمونم شرایط روحی هم که پشت کنکوریا درک می کنن آدم چندسال پیرتر میشه تو یه سال 
جوونی ام داره میره  :Yahoo (12): 

از یه طرفم اگه این فرصت به خودم ندم همیشه حسرتشو میخورم 
نمیتونم زیاد رو درس خوندن قبل نتیجه کنکور حساب کنم چون اصولا آدم تو اون دوره جوگیر میشه میخونه  :Yahoo (21):  بعد که خرش از پل گذشت دیگه بیخی میشه  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (4): 

هم میخوام بمونم هم از تکرار این وضع میترسم

----------


## shadzi

خب امسال ی چیزی برو
برا سال بعدام بخون
عافلگیرشون کن

----------


## shadzi

البته اگه از خودت مطمئنی

----------


## Healer

> خب امسال ی چیزی برو
> برا سال بعدام بخون
> عافلگیرشون کن


مگه میشه سراسری باشی و بازم کنکور بدی؟!

----------


## shadzi

ببین من شرایط خودتو دارم
منتها من کله شقم
ولی خب ...
برام مهم نیس

----------


## shadzi

خب منظورم غیر روزانه س

البته شما میگی همچینم علاقه ب پزشکی نداری


خب میتونی پیراپزشکی بری
بعدا ادامه تحصیل بدی

----------


## Healer

> ببین من شرایط خودتو دارم
> منتها من کله شقم
> ولی خب ...
> برام مهم نیس


آینده ات برات مهم نیس؟!  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## shadzi

ولی من خودم ب شخصه هدفم فقط پزشک شدنه
حتی دندان و دارو
که از لحاط مالی زودتر اوکی میشی
هم نمیخوام

----------


## shadzi

اینده یعنی چی؟
ببخشید از اسمون ایه نازل نشده
تا فلان سن حق درس خوندن داری

ادم تو هرسنی میتونع پیشرفت کنه
یکی 30 سالگی یکی 18 یکی ...

الیته شرایط زندگی من با شما کاملا متفاوته

----------


## Healer

> اینده یعنی چی؟
> ببخشید از اسمون ایه نازل نشده
> تا فلان سن حق درس خوندن داری
> 
> ادم تو هرسنی میتونع پیشرفت کنه
> یکی 30 سالگی یکی 18 یکی ...
> 
> الیته شرایط زندگی من با شما کاملا متفاوته


اره خب حتما لازم نیس الان باشه درس 
ولی برا منی که هیچ حرفه ای بلد نیستم برا اینکه زندگیمو جمع و جور کنم و مستقل شم تنها راهم دانشگاهه 
شغلم تو رشته تجربی فقط پزشکی می پسندم اما کشته مردش نیستم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## shadzi

من پزشکی رو ب عنوان شعلی ک فقط از توش پول در بیادم نمیبینم
فک میکنم همه کسایی ک از سن بالا پزشکی خوندن 
هم پزشکی رو صرفا ب عنوان شغل و نون اور ندیدن


چون وقتی میگی اینده
یعنی منطورت یه مدرکیه ک بخوای باهاش امرار معاش کنی

ولی پزشکی زندگیه
تا اخر عمر

حتی اگه پولم توش نباشهههههه
باز هم یه پزشکی ک از دانشت استفاده کنی


ب نطر من پیراپزشکی رو ادامه بدین
یا هرچی اوردین
چون راحتتر ب پول دست پیدا میکنین

----------


## shadzi

خب اگه کشته مردش نیستین
پس نمونین دیگه
چون وقتتونو الکی هدر میدین

----------


## Healer

> من پزشکی رو ب عنوان شعلی ک فقط از توش پول در بیادم نمیبینم
> فک میکنم همه کسایی ک از سن بالا پزشکی خوندن 
> هم پزشکی رو صرفا ب عنوان شغل و نون اور ندیدن
> 
> 
> چون وقتی میگی اینده
> یعنی منطورت یه مدرکیه ک بخوای باهاش امرار معاش کنی
> 
> ولی پزشکی زندگیه
> ...


من صرفا پول برام مهم نیس 
هر رشته تجربی که بخونم مطمئنا اونقدر در میارم که خرج خودمو بدم و مشکلی نباشه 
فقط نمیخوام بعدا ۳۰ سال دیگه حرفم بشه ای کاش  :Yahoo (117):  

آینده که میگم منظورم تامین زندگی مالی نیس منظورم رضایت از شرایطمه 
پزشکی ترجیح میدم چون دوس دارم برم بخش تحقیقاتیش 
درامدشم کمتره ولی به علایق من نزدیکه

----------


## Healer

> خب اگه کشته مردش نیستین
> پس نمونین دیگه
> چون وقتتونو الکی هدر میدین


خب اول گفتم به رتبه برتر شدن علاقه دارم  :Yahoo (12):  
میخوام رتبه خوبی کسب کنم

----------


## ponyo

منم تقریبا مث توعم. ترازم فقط تا آذر خوب بوده البته گزینه دو بودم که 9000 اینا بود. مشکل اصلیمم خواب و کمال گرایی. 
منم میخوام بمونم و خونوادم قطعا بعد دیدن این رتبم ناامید میشن و یه جهنم دیگه بپا میشه حالا اخرش من میبرم یا اونارو نمیدونم. ولی این وسط کلی روحیه میبازم و دلسرد میشم. تصمیم گرفتم بعد کنکور بخونم . اروم و پیوسته. از همون اول یه برنامه سبک که نه ازینور بوم بیفتم نه ازونور. ببین تو مصاحبه رتبه برتر هارم بخونی میبینی ساعت مطالعه انچنانی نداشن . یکیش که 10 ساعت میخوابید  :Yahoo (21):  پس خوابتو داشته باش . تفریحتم یه روز در هفته حتما خالی بذار . جمعه نباشه که بخوری به تعطیلی  :Yahoo (21): 
من تصمیم گرفتم یسال تلاش کنم. اصلا یه حس کاذب بی ارززشی بم دس داده که کنکورو نتونسم شکست بدم . اگه خیلی سخت گیرن بعد کنکور امسال با مامانت برو پیش یه مشاور . بش بگو مشکلاتتو. بگو اشتباهای امسالتو . اگه تونسی قانعش کنی .اونم مامانتو قانع میکنه. موفق باشی :Yahoo (100):

----------


## amir_usj

> درجواب دوستی که گفتن 97 همه درس خون میشن باید بگم یه دلیل جدی دارم که نمیشه بگم اما شاید رقابت حتی از 96 هم کمتر شه


یعنی چی میتونه باشه  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Healer

> دلیلات خیلی نازه .حداقل برا یه پسر .


 :Yahoo (21):   :Y (594):

----------


## Healer

> درجواب دوستی که گفتن 97 همه درس خون میشن باید بگم یه دلیل جدی دارم که نمیشه بگم اما شاید رقابت حتی از 96 هم کمتر شه


چرا؟!  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## khansar

ببنید رفقا جمعیت تجربی زیاد شده اما رقابت نرفته بالا.شما هنوز اینو متوجه نشدیدکه رقابت وقتی میره بالا که میانگین درصدا هم بره بالا.اخه کجای این سیاهی لشکر ترس داره

----------


## Azadi

آقا ارمیای گل، من از اون وقتی که عضو انجمن شدم (فکر کنم امتحانات نهایی سوممون بود) زیاد به انجمن سر می‌زدم ولی وقتی که تو اون تاپیکی که هرکی تازه شروع کرده دیدمت باهات آشنا شدم و تا الانم هرچندوقت یک‌بار که سر می‌زنم دورادور شما رو پیگیری می‌کردم تا اینکه این تاپیک رو دیدم. ما با همدیگه فکر کنم هم‌سنیم ولی خب من ریاضی بودم و الان دانشگاه تهران میرم ولی شما پشت کنکور موندی...
بنده همون اوایل ترم قبل، یعنی فکر کنم سال پیش همین موقع‌ها (بعد از کنکور ۹۵) برات یه پیغام بازدیدکننده گذاشتم، ولی به‌خاطر اینکه نمی‌دونم تعداد پست‌هام کم بود یا چیز دیگه نشد که ارسال بشه. من هم اونو به فال نیک گرفتم و گفتم شاید حرفام توش چیزی بود که ناامید کننده بود و خودت بتونی با انرژی بالا کنکور رو دنبال کنی و به اون بهترین هدفت برسی. خلاصه که ولی توی همه‌ی این مدت این مسیجِ من به‌صورت اتوماتیک ذخیره شده بود و من الان بازیابیش کردم. اول اجازه می‌خوام که این مسیجی که حدود ۱۲ ماه پیش برات گذاشته بودم رو بذارم:

سلام آقا من نه فضولم نه قصد جسارت دارم. فقط فکر می‌کنم آرزوهای خودت و خانوادت خیلی با ارزش‌تر از این باشه که براش اندازه یک میکرون ارزش قائل باشی حداقل. که اگه بودی الآن اینجا نبودی... واقعا چرا تو امضات نوشتی سال بعد مهر اینجام؟!؟!؟!؟!؟! در صورتی که با همین فرمون بری جلو می‌دونی که از دو کیلومتریش هم نمیتونی رد شی. عزیز من، جیگر من، این اکانتت رو لاگ آوت کن بشین درستو بخون. یا کلا بیخیالش برو یه رشته‌ی درپیت همین امسال، یا اصلا درسو بذار کنار برس به زندگی و شغل آزاد. خودتو انقدر اذیت نکن. الآن ممکنه با خودت بگی خب من از 20 مرداد استارت جدی میزنم، بعد از چند وقت بگی از 1 مهر استارت جدی میزنم، بعد دوباره بگی از زمستون، عید، دو ماه آخر و باز روز از نو روزی از نو. نکن برادر من. عزیز من. راهش نیست. کسی از تو اینترنت گشتن به موفقیت نرسیده که تو دومیش باشی، یا اصلا اولیش باشی... نمیشه آقا. نمیشه. تو فروم و سایت و کوفت زهر مار گشتن واست پزشکی نمیشه. درس نمیشه. کــونتو تنگ‌تر نمیکنه برادر. نمیکنه. درسو واست شیرین‌تر نمی‌کنه. راحت‌تر نمی‌کنه. راهنماییت نمی‌کنه. گشتن و لاس زدن با یه مشت دختر پسر بی هدف با آرزوهای بزرگ که 99 درصدشون هم نمی‌رسن به هدفشون... واقعا نمیشه آقا ارمیا. خودتو بیشتر از این گول نزن. یا درس بخون برو پزشک شو. یا تکلیف خودتو واسه خودت معلوم کن. به عنوان کسی که از روی کنکجاوی همیشه دنبالت کردم از روز اول، برادرانه بهت نصیحت می‌کنم که این راه که می‌روی به ترکستان میره‌ها. اینکه یهو باز از نیمه‌ی راه بخوای شل کنی، اینکه یهو سختت بیاد، نشه بعضی روزا خستگی بیاد سراغت و درس خوندنت کم بشه، پزشکی با این کارا به‌دست نمیاد. اگه می‌خوای برسی به‌هدفت، بسم‌الله. دل قوی‌دار، از انجمن برو بیرون و دیگه نیا داخل، اصلا به حرف دیگران گوش نکن و فقط درست رو بخون. اینو از من بشنو، اینجا واست چیزی در نمیاد، با تنبلی هم چیزی در نمیاد. امیدوارم موفق باشی دوست عزیزم.

عزیزم، واقع‌بین باش. حرفای قشنگ همیشه هست. اینکه دنبال آرزوهات برو و بهش برس و پیش خودت سرت بالا باشه و این حرفا. اینکه هزارتا مثال بیاریم که فلانی با فلان شرایط چیکار کرد و چه رتبه‌ای آورد و به‌کجا رسید. واقع‌بین باش. کسایی که بهت توصیه می‌کنن ثابت قدم باشی و دنبال آرزوهات بری، خودشون وضعشون از تو بدتره. توی این راه باختن. یا حداقل خودشونم دارن خودشونو با همین حرفا گول می‌زنن. آخرش کنکور میاد و میره، و حتی چند نفر از این افراد هم به مرادشون نمی‌رسن. ببین، اینکه به‌خودت روحیه بدی و بگی به فلان هدف می‌رسم چون می‌خوامش با تمام وجود و می‌تونم و باید بشه و من هدفم خیلی بزرگه و این داستانا، برای بار اول قابل قبوله. چون واقعا ممکنه یه تعداد افرادی متحول بشن به خاطر هدف بزرگی که دارن. ولی کسی که یه هدف مقدسی داره و بهش پایبند نبوده (با وجود این همه روحیه گرفتن از این و اون و فضای لعنتیِ مجازی) نمی‌تونه انتظار داشته باشه یه سال دیگه هم دنبالشون بره. امتحان کردی و نشده. حالا به هر دلیل، میگی خانواده ـست، میگی خوابه، هرچی. موانعی بوده که نذاشته برسی به هدفت، خیلی هم نمی‌تونی امیدوار باشی که این دفعه بذاره بهش برسی. آقا سخته. اصلا تو خونه نشستن و درس خوندن سخته. رفتن کتاب‌خونه و درس‌خوندن سخته. من خودمم کنکوری بودم سال پیش. از قبل از عید ما نشستیم خونه و مدرسه تعطیل کرد مارو. به‌جرات میگم دیگه اواخرِ اردیبهشت و خرداد و تیر که درس نمی‌خوندم. دیوونه شده بودم تو اون محیط با اون برنامه تکراری (اتفاقا هدف هم داشتم و خداروشکر الانم رسیدم بهش) ولی می‌خوام بگم که اون شرایطی که توی پشت کنکور موندن هست، چیزی نیست که بتونی به‌راحتی از پسش بر بیای. نظرِ منو میخوای که رفتم دانشگاه و خودمم سال پیش کنکور داشتم؛ نه. پشت کنکور نمون. یه رشته‌ای بزن و برو دانشگاه یا هرکاری که خودت فکر می‌کنی به صلاحه. من میگم دیگه کنکور بسه. ولش کن. واقع‌نگر باش.
نمی‌خوام فاز منفی بدم دوستان، ولی کنکور چیز خیلی شیرینی هم نیست. سعی نکنید با گول زدن خودتون و تلقینِ حرفای خوشگل خودتونو به زور توی این راه نگه‌دارید.
امیدوارم همگی موفق باشید.

----------


## Healer

> آقا ارمیای گل، من از اون وقتی که عضو انجمن شدم (فکر کنم امتحانات نهایی سوممون بود) زیاد به انجمن سر می‌زدم ولی وقتی که تو اون تاپیکی که هرکی تازه شروع کرده دیدمت باهات آشنا شدم و تا الانم هرچندوقت یک‌بار که سر می‌زنم دورادور شما رو پیگیری می‌کردم تا اینکه این تاپیک رو دیدم. ما با همدیگه فکر کنم هم‌سنیم ولی خب من ریاضی بودم و الان دانشگاه تهران میرم ولی شما پشت کنکور موندی...
> بنده همون اوایل ترم قبل، یعنی فکر کنم سال پیش همین موقع‌ها (بعد از کنکور ۹۵) برات یه پیغام بازدیدکننده گذاشتم، ولی به‌خاطر اینکه نمی‌دونم تعداد پست‌هام کم بود یا چیز دیگه نشد که ارسال بشه. من هم اونو به فال نیک گرفتم و گفتم شاید حرفام توش چیزی بود که ناامید کننده بود و خودت بتونی با انرژی بالا کنکور رو دنبال کنی و به اون بهترین هدفت برسی. خلاصه که ولی توی همه‌ی این مدت این مسیجِ من به‌صورت اتوماتیک ذخیره شده بود و من الان بازیابیش کردم. اول اجازه می‌خوام که این مسیجی که حدود ۱۲ ماه پیش برات گذاشته بودم رو بذارم:
> 
> �سلام آقا من نه فضولم نه قصد جسارت دارم. فقط فکر می‌کنم آرزوهای خودت و خانوادت خیلی با ارزش‌تر از این باشه که براش اندازه یک میکرون ارزش قائل باشی حداقل. که اگه بودی الآن اینجا نبودی... واقعا چرا تو امضات نوشتی سال بعد مهر اینجام؟!؟!؟!؟!؟! در صورتی که با همین فرمون بری جلو می‌دونی که از دو کیلومتریش هم نمیتونی رد شی. عزیز من، جیگر من، این اکانتت رو لاگ آوت کن بشین درستو بخون. یا کلا بیخیالش برو یه رشته‌ی درپیت همین امسال، یا اصلا درسو بذار کنار برس به زندگی و شغل آزاد. خودتو انقدر اذیت نکن. الآن ممکنه با خودت بگی خب من از 20 مرداد استارت جدی میزنم، بعد از چند وقت بگی از 1 مهر استارت جدی میزنم، بعد دوباره بگی از زمستون، عید، دو ماه آخر و باز روز از نو روزی از نو. نکن برادر من. عزیز من. راهش نیست. کسی از تو اینترنت گشتن به موفقیت نرسیده که تو دومیش باشی، یا اصلا اولیش باشی... نمیشه آقا. نمیشه. تو فروم و سایت و کوفت زهر مار گشتن واست پزشکی نمیشه. درس نمیشه. کــونتو تنگ‌تر نمیکنه برادر. نمیکنه. درسو واست شیرین‌تر نمی‌کنه. راحت‌تر نمی‌کنه. راهنماییت نمی‌کنه. گشتن و لاس زدن با یه مشت دختر پسر بی هدف با آرزوهای بزرگ که 99 درصدشون هم نمی‌رسن به هدفشون... واقعا نمیشه آقا ارمیا. خودتو بیشتر از این گول نزن. یا درس بخون برو پزشک شو. یا تکلیف خودتو واسه خودت معلوم کن. به عنوان کسی که از روی کنکجاوی همیشه دنبالت کردم از روز اول، برادرانه بهت نصیحت می‌کنم که این راه که می‌روی به ترکستان میره‌ها. اینکه یهو باز از نیمه‌ی راه بخوای شل کنی، اینکه یهو سختت بیاد، نشه بعضی روزا خستگی بیاد سراغت و درس خوندنت کم بشه، پزشکی با این کارا به‌دست نمیاد. اگه می‌خوای برسی به‌هدفت، بسم‌الله. دل قوی‌دار، از انجمن برو بیرون و دیگه نیا داخل، اصلا به حرف دیگران گوش نکن و فقط درست رو بخون. اینو از من بشنو، اینجا واست چیزی در نمیاد، با تنبلی هم چیزی در نمیاد. امیدوارم موفق باشی دوست عزیزم.�
> 
> عزیزم، واقع‌بین باش. حرفای قشنگ همیشه هست. اینکه دنبال آرزوهات برو و بهش برس و پیش خودت سرت بالا باشه و این حرفا. اینکه هزارتا مثال بیاریم که فلانی با فلان شرایط چیکار کرد و چه رتبه‌ای آورد و به‌کجا رسید. واقع‌بین باش. کسایی که بهت توصیه می‌کنن ثابت قدم باشی و دنبال آرزوهات بری، خودشون وضعشون از تو بدتره. توی این راه باختن. یا حداقل خودشونم دارن خودشونو با همین حرفا گول می‌زنن. آخرش کنکور میاد و میره، و حتی چند نفر از این افراد هم به مرادشون نمی‌رسن. ببین، اینکه به‌خودت روحیه بدی و بگی به فلان هدف می‌رسم چون می‌خوامش با تمام وجود و می‌تونم و باید بشه و من هدفم خیلی بزرگه و این داستانا، برای بار اول قابل قبوله. چون واقعا ممکنه یه تعداد افرادی متحول بشن به خاطر هدف بزرگی که دارن. ولی کسی که یه هدف مقدسی داره و بهش پایبند نبوده (با وجود این همه روحیه گرفتن از این و اون و فضای لعنتیِ مجازی) نمی‌تونه انتظار داشته باشه یه سال دیگه هم دنبالشون بره. امتحان کردی و نشده. حالا به هر دلیل، میگی خانواده ـست، میگی خوابه، هرچی. موانعی بوده که نذاشته برسی به هدفت، خیلی هم نمی‌تونی امیدوار باشی که این دفعه بذاره بهش برسی. آقا سخته. اصلا تو خونه نشستن و درس خوندن سخته. رفتن کتاب‌خونه و درس‌خوندن سخته. من خودمم کنکوری بودم سال پیش. از قبل از عید ما نشستیم خونه و مدرسه تعطیل کرد مارو. به‌جرات میگم دیگه اواخرِ اردیبهشت و خرداد و تیر که درس نمی‌خوندم. دیوونه شده بودم تو اون محیط با اون برنامه تکراری (اتفاقا هدف هم داشتم و خداروشکر الانم رسیدم بهش) ولی می‌خوام بگم که اون شرایطی که توی پشت کنکور موندن هست، چیزی نیست که بتونی به‌راحتی از پسش بر بیای. نظرِ منو میخوای که رفتم دانشگاه و خودمم سال پیش کنکور داشتم؛ نه. پشت کنکور نمون. یه رشته‌ای بزن و برو دانشگاه یا هرکاری که خودت فکر می‌کنی به صلاحه. من میگم دیگه کنکور بسه. ولش کن. واقع‌نگر باش.
> نمی‌خوام فاز منفی بدم دوستان، ولی کنکور چیز خیلی شیرینی هم نیست. سعی نکنید با گول زدن خودتون و تلقینِ حرفای خوشگل خودتونو به زور توی این راه نگه‌دارید.
> امیدوارم همگی موفق باشید.


سلام 
حرفاتو قبول دارم 
شاید اگه پارسال میفرستادی برات کلی دلیل برهان میاوردم که نه میشه و فلان و بیسار 
اما الان بعد این یکسال تجربه ام نمیذاره جبهه بگیرم و بگم نه من دانشگاه فلان و رتبه فلان میخوام 
درسته این بهونه اس 
خوابم برام مهمتر هدفمه 
هدف که نه یه رویا  :Yahoo (1):  
اینجا اومدنم اشتباهه 
وقتی آدم بدونه اشتباهه و انجام بده دیگه امیدی بهش نیس  :Yahoo (1):  

ممنونم ازت  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## EdisS

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Azadi


آقا ارمیای گل. ولش کن. واقع‌نگر باش.
نمی‌خوام فاز منفی بدم دوستان، ولی کنکور چیز خیلی شیرینی هم نیست. سعی نکنید با گول زدن خودتون و تلقینِ حرفای خوشگل خودتونو به زور توی این راه نگه‌دارید.
امیدوارم همگی موفق باشید.


بهترین نظری بود ک تا حالا بهت دادن..
تقریبا همون چیزایی ک من قبلا بهت گفته بودم..
پارسال یکی دوماه مونده ب کنکور گفتم اگه تو این دوماه مونده با ارزش رو برا کنکور نخونی یسال دیگه هم وقت داشته باشی نمیخونی..
گفته بودم تو به پزشکی علاقه نداری ...
نه تنها تو بلکه تموم اونایی ک میگن علاقه دارنو ولی هنوز پشت موندن بهش علاقه ندارین...
دارین تلقین میکنین..
اگ علاقه داشتین با جونو دل سخت درس میخوندین ک براش برسین..
البته منم ازین قاعده مستثنی نیستما..
تنها تفاوت من با شما اینه ک من همون علاقه کاذبم ندارم..
من با تمامی حرفای ایشون موافقم اما نمیگم کنکورو کلا ول کن..
تو ک درصدات خوبه..
یکم دیگه مرور کنی بهترم میشه..
بنظر من امسال خونه نمون..
خونه موندن ادمو پیر میکنه..
ب احتمال80ب بالا همین اتفاقات لعنتی امسال تکرار میشه مگر اینکه یه تحول عظیم بکنی..
ک اونم میدونی ما دوتا هرکاری کردیم نتونستیم خودمونو تو این دوسال تغییر بدیم..
امسال برو دانشگاه و از فضای خانواده و کنکور و خود بی ارادت دور شو..
از بهمن مرخصی یا انصراف بگیر بشین مرد و مردونه بخون..
همین دیگه..
معذرت ک طولانی شد...
ب اندازه تموم تاپیکایی ک زدی و نظر ندادم حرف زدم_

----------


## Shokoofeh

> اره خب حتما لازم نیس الان باشه درس 
> ولی برا منی که هیچ حرفه ای بلد نیستم برا اینکه زندگیمو جمع و جور کنم و مستقل شم تنها راهم دانشگاهه 
> شغلم تو رشته تجربی فقط پزشکی می پسندم اما کشته مردش نیستم


از نظر من درسته میگی کشته مردش نیستی ولی تو برای همین رشته ای که میگی کشته مردش نیستی دوسال موندی پس نزار زحمات این دوسال هدر بره..و بشین با خانواده صحبت کن که برای سال سوم روی رفتار تجدید نظر کنن

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shokoofeh

> بابا اینقدر اسیر زمان نباشید.... بعضی دوستان همچین میگن یک ساااااال دیگه انگار چه خبره؟؟ حالا یک سال دیگه درس نخونی میخوای چیکار کنید؟؟ برید یه رشته ببخشید درپیت که نه علاقه ای بهش دارید و نه اصلا میشه بهش علاقه داشت یعنی خیلی مثلا از عمرتون استفاده کردید؟؟!
> بابا بعضی آدمای موفق تا سی سالگی هیچی نبودن هیچییییی!! ما و امثال ما که هنوز وارد بیست هم نشدیم
> چرا انقدر نا امیدی ؟؟؟
> ولی بعضیا میخوان از یه سال دیگه درس خوندنه فرار کنن زمان رو بهونه میکنن 
> رو مخ آدم میرن
> اه


دقیقا حالا من نمیدونم تو ۲۵ سالگی پزشکی بیارن یا تو ۲۶ سالگی چه فرقی داره!بابا چرا اینقد همش به سن فک میکنین پس اونایی که بعد از فوق لیسانس گرفتن یادش میفته بیان پرشکی پس چی!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------


## Arya3f

> پس اونایی که بعد از فوق لیسانس گرفتن یادش میفته بیان پرشکی پس چی!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


واقعا من فاز این ادما رو نمیدونم. واقعا بخاطر علاقشون بفکرش می افتن یا بعد لیسانس وارد بازار کار میشن میبینن پول پزشکی بیشتره؟

----------


## Arya3f

> پزشکی ترجیح میدم چون دوس دارم برم بخش تحقیقاتیش 
> درامدشم کمتره ولی به علایق من نزدیکه


فکر کنم میکروبیولوژی خیلی بهت بخوره ... ولی خب خییییییییلی سخته قبول بشی

----------


## Shokoofeh

> واقعا من فاز این ادما رو نمیدونم. واقعا بخاطر علاقشون بفکرش می افتن یا بعد لیسانس وارد بازار کار میشن میبینن پول پزشکی بیشتره؟


این ها اکثرا همونایی هستن که تو کنکوره اول چیزه خوبی در نمیان و به خاطر اراده ضعیف و حوصله درس نداشتن میرن مدرک میگیرن و بعد که میان بیرون وکارنیست میفهمن که چه اشتباهی کردن و اونجاست که تصمیم بزرگ میگیرن و به هدفشون میرسن!!بعد اونوقت یه سریا که هنوز ۲۰ سالشون نشده فازه این برمیدارشون که یه سال خیلییه!! [emoji52]

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------


## ftm_mlh

منم شرایط شما رو دارم ....الان19 سالمه هنوز موندم خونه ومیگم سال بعد.....امسال افتضاح بودم ولی خانوادم فک میکنن خوب پیش رفتم و همین اسال میرم....همین الان آبجیم میگه تلوزیون گفته واسه انتخاب رشته به این شماره پیام بدین تا راهنماییتون کنیم میگه با شمارت پیام دادم بت زنگ میزنن ...ینی موندم چی بگمممم.........میخوام از کنکور اومدم شب با مامانم برم بیرون وبهش توضیح بدم که میخوام بمونم و رتبه م اونجوری نمیشه که شما توقع دارین و یه جوری راضیش کنم.....بیرون که نمیتونه باهامدعوا کنه ....اومدم خونه هم فقط باید یه سوراخ موش پیدا کنم خودمو قایم کنم :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (4): ......شما حداقل رتبتون خوب میشه میتونین نشون بدین من رتبه مم افتض میشه باید یه فکری به حال اونم بکنم....

----------


## Healer

:Yahoo (22):

----------


## Fawzi

> 



سلام ارمیا دادا تصمیم خودت چیه ،به کجا رسیدی ؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Healer

> سلام ارمیا دادا تصمیم خودت چیه ،به کجا رسیدی ؟


سلام 
برخورد خانواده مرددم کرده 
خیلی خوشحالن تموم شد  :Yahoo (21):  
همیشه بیرون میرفتن من تنها میموندم خونه نصف بیشتر روز رو
الان میگن توکنکور داشتی دست و پای ما رم بسته بودی نمیتونستیم بریم بگردیم  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (77):

----------


## iran-king

یه لحظه احساس کردم خودم دارم این پستو مینوسم...

برا خوابت اگه پسر هستی مکمل ول من بگیر...52 تومن برای یه ماه...چربی های آزاد تو سیتوپلاسم رو میاره داخل میتوکندری ها انرژی مضاعف بهت میده ... جینسینگ هم داره
من رفتم دکتر کلیه گفت اینو حتما بگیر برا کنکورت خوبه

----------


## Healer

شرایط بدیه واقعا  :Yahoo (110):  
عذاب وجدان  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Mojgan*M

> شرایط بدیه واقعا  
> عذاب وجدان


توم مث بقیه داغون تر از چیزی ک فک میکردی کنکور دادی؟؟-__-
سال دگ جبران میکنیم :Yahoo (110):  اگ بتونیم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## eskalis

داداش من فکر کردم که یک هفت هشت ده سالی کنکور دادی.. که میگی ماجرا..

ما اینجا دوستانی داریم ایقد کنکور دادن که دکّه دار  محل برگزاری کنکور هم اونو میشناسه.. :Yahoo (4):

----------


## es.abolfazl77

بنظر منکه این یه سال رو هم بمون ولی بخودت قول مردونه بده که اگه نشد دیگه تا اخر عمرت اسم کنکور نیاری .چون دیگه جوونی ادم مگه چقده که بخواد چند سالشو پشت کنکور بمونه .به خودت بگو این بار اخره واگه نشد رویامو فراموش میکنم وحسرت نرسیدنشو تا اخر عمرم تحمل میکنم .اگه نشد دیگه تموم واخرین کنکورت باشه.البته این فقط نظر منه شاید خیلی ها باهاش موافق نباشن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Healer

> توم مث بقیه داغون تر از چیزی ک فک میکردی کنکور دادی؟؟-__-
> سال دگ جبران میکنیم اگ بتونیم


از چیزی که خونده بودم بهتر بود  :Yahoo (21):  
اما در کل خوب نبود  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Mojgan*M

> از چیزی که خونده بودم بهتر بود  
> اما در کل خوب نبود


خوش بحالت خیلی خوبه
من ک کلا 180 درجه با چیزی ک خونده بودم فرق داشت
انگار پارسال کنکور دادم فقط زیستم یکم خوندم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## LI20

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Healer


سلام 
برخورد خانواده مرددم کرده 
خیلی خوشحالن تموم شد  
همیشه بیرون میرفتن من تنها میموندم خونه نصف بیشتر روز رو
الان میگن توکنکور داشتی دست و پای ما رم بسته بودی نمیتونستیم بریم بگردیم  


ارمیا درکت می کنم . ایشالا خدا بهت کمک می کنه 
_

----------


## mahsa dr

سلام داداش منم شرایط شما رو دارم از نظر خانواده مشکلی نیست بهم میگن خودت اذیت میشی واینکه خانواده ام هم خواهان پیشرفت من هستن ولی خوب از جا زدن من در سال جار میترسند من نسبت به پارسال بیشتر درس خوندم وامیدوارم که بهتر بشه رتبه ام ولی خوب من رضایت ندارم باید به دفم برسم ودوباره ادامه میدم حتی اگه شده هزینه میکنم ولی نمیزارم این شرایط به من غلبه کنه واقعا هدف از هر چیزی مهمتره شما هم اگه میتونی برو یه مسافرت ویک کتاب بخون که ذهنت باز بشه وسعی کنی شروع فصل جدیدی از زندگیت رو ورق بزنی موفق باشی داداش جان

----------


## Mahya14

سلام
من استارتر تاپیکو نمی شناسم ولی از نظر شرایط نت و رمان و خواب مشترک بودیم. مخصوصا خواب که منم وقتی صبح پا میشم 1 ساعت میخونم باز میخوام بخوابم :Yahoo (21):  انقدر سال کنکور خوابیدم تو عمرم نخوابیده بودم . ولی راه حبش رو دوماه آخر یافتم که اگرچه دیر بود ولی از هیچی بهتر بود. کتابخونه. اونجا هم میخوابیدم ولی معمولا کم. شما خودت هم گفتی با کتابخونه مشکلی نداری. اگه میخوای امسال بمونی حتما برو کتابخونه. ناهار هم ببر که تا 6 بمونی برنگردی خونه. اگه هم انشاالله رفتی پزشکی, با توجه به علاقه ت به روانشناسی میتونی بری روانپزشکی. اگه هم نیخوای جدا رو روانشناسی کار کنی که هیچی. منم همین مشکلو داشتم علاقه به روانشناسی و اصرار خانواده رو پزشکی. روانپزشکی به نظرم بهترین راه اومد
درمورد خانواده ت, واقعا جز اینکه باهاشون حرف بزنی کاری نمیشه کرد. میدونم سخته ولی همه پدرومادر ها یه رگ خوابی دارن

----------


## sajad564

> خوش بحالت خیلی خوبه
> من ک کلا 180 درجه با چیزی ک خونده بودم فرق داشت
> انگار پارسال کنکور دادم فقط زیستم یکم خوندم


نتایج کی میاد؟؟

----------


## Mojgan*M

> نتایج کی میاد؟؟


نیمه اول مرداد میگن
احتمالا ساعت 24 / 15مرداد بیاد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sajad564

> نیمه اول مرداد میگن
> احتمالا ساعت 24 / 15مرداد بیاد


تلوزیون هی میگفت نیمه دوم که...اه حداقل تا اون موقع خیالمون راحت بود :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> تلوزیون هی میگفت نیمه دوم که...اه حداقل تا اون موقع خیالمون راحت بود



منم فک کنم نیمه دوم مرداد بیاد !!یعنی همون 20مرداد

----------


## Mojgan*M

> تلوزیون هی میگفت نیمه دوم که...اه حداقل تا اون موقع خیالمون راحت بود


من ک تا خود اونموقه خواب کنکورو میبینم :Yahoo (21):  ینی هنوز سوالا یادمه
ی سری دیدم شیمی 5 زدم-__- فک کنمم واقعا همین زده باشم: دی
زودتر بیاد بره راحت شیم باو
نتیجه ها انتخاب رشته ست ک نیمه دوم شهریور میاد رتبه نیمه اوله

----------


## Hellion

یک سال عین آدم بخونین عمرتونو هدر ندین واالله این سالای جوونی حیفه اینجوری تلف شه

----------


## eskalis

> یک سال عین آدم بخونین عمرتونو هدر ندین واالله این سالای جوونی حیفه اینجوری تلف شه


 :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110): 
eskalis

----------


## Hellion

> eskalis


NO Parsa :Yahoo (110):

----------

